# R.I.P Amy Winehouse



## Steff (Jul 23, 2011)

Died @ 27

found in her flat in north london

Your body can only take so much crap.....

sad


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Really sad ending. Lots of talent but the wrong friends. 

Rob


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 23, 2011)

crikey...  when I read the title I thought "surely not.."


----------



## Donald (Jul 23, 2011)

Where did it go wrong


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237


----------



## HelenP (Jul 23, 2011)

Just read about this!  

It's sad that she's been slowly killing herself for years, I don't think she knew how to turn it around.

What a waste of a talent though.

xx


----------



## margie (Jul 23, 2011)

My Sympathies to her loved ones. 27 is no age.


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a frightening list of musicians who died at 27, including Hendrix and Kurt Cobain.

And I think they all died of drink or drugs.

Everyone interviewed has placed blame for her downfall on Blake. 

Rob


----------



## AnnW (Jul 23, 2011)

Not unexpected, poor girl, too much money and drugs to be bought .27- no age at all.


----------



## margie (Jul 23, 2011)

It should be noted at this point that the cause of death is not yet known.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 23, 2011)

canney believe it like !

She will be missed.


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 23, 2011)

That's very true Margie. I didn't mean to suggest her cause of death, merely that they were all addicted to drugs or drink and it was their downfall.

It's very sad to hear how she was recently.

Rob


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2011)

One voice, never to be replaced. Winner of 5 grammy awards, for the Back to Black album. Which is an awesome album, such strong lyrics, that may be, reflect her own troubled soul.

A waste of such a tragic young gifted life.

Condolences to all her family, and loved ones.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 23, 2011)

What a sad depressing day.


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2011)

People on my o/hs facebook are saying my god cant believe it such a shock! Erm why is it


----------



## RSVP (Jul 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> People on my o/hs facebook are saying my god cant believe it such a shock! Erm why is it




I guess it's because people hoped that it wouldn't end the way the press speculated it would.

If they could leave her & her family alone now I'll be happy. 

Such a tragic loss at that age, what ever the reason 

Sarah


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't believe it......tragic and so sad,  .My thoughts are with her loved ones, R.I.P


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tragic soul - her pain is over

her 'so called friends' should be ashamed.

poor lassie


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 23, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> There's a frightening list of musicians who died at 27, including Hendrix and Kurt Cobain.
> 
> And I think they all died of drink or drugs.
> 
> ...



I am sooooo behind with all this! O/H came in from fishing and told me an hour ago! 
My o/h also notes that there was one from The Who, who also died at 27? Not sure who he means?

I predict she'll be no1 on album/download chart next week.

I too, agree with many on here, it is such ashame and can't believe it, well, I can but still can't if you know what I mean! Loved her voice....


----------



## RachelT (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah Suze, you'd be thinking of the late great Keith Moon, The Who's drummer, and possible inspiration for Animal from the Muppets.

There's too long a list for all the wonderfully talented young people who've given so much pleasure and enjoyment to us listeners over the years, but have been taken away much too soon. I didn't know Amy Winehouse personally, and i know little about her, but i get the impression that her family loved her very dearly and my thoughts go out to them. I like and enjoy her music, she wasn't to everyone's taste but i found her style to be quirky and interesting.


----------



## Blythespirit (Jul 23, 2011)

A sad and tragic end to a very young life. My thoughts are with all those who cared for her. Such a waste. XXXXX


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 24, 2011)

The equivalent thread on another of my forums has had an interesting Wikipedia link posted to it:

27 Club


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 24, 2011)

One of the few who I thought had any talent these days.

Sadly, she seemed to be very flawed with it (isn't that mostly the way?)


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Steff said:


> Died @ 27
> 
> found in her flat in north london
> 
> ...



I have just heard it on the radio.  So sad for her family, she had a fantastic talent. Tia and I both enjoyed her music. She choose the wrong path and that path has now taken her to heaven, but far to early  RIP Sheena


----------



## hotchop (Jul 24, 2011)

hmmmmm if you play with fire, you will get burnt.

sad for the family but she knew the risks and had all the money and the support in the world to get better and chose not to.... 99% of junkies dont have that option

Definately someone I didnt admire i sincerely hope that she doesnt become some super role model for youngsters


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2011)

hotchop said:


> hmmmmm if you play with fire, you will get burnt.
> 
> sad for the family but she knew the risks and had all the money and the support in the world to get better and chose not to.... 99% of junkies dont have that option
> 
> Definately someone I didnt admire i sincerely hope that she doesnt become some super role model for youngsters



Well said ........


----------



## RSVP (Jul 24, 2011)

All entitled to our opinion  
Addiction to anything is a nasty horrible thing and it is VERY difficult to get out of whether you have money or not.

What of the people with eating disorders ??? 

All very well slagging folks off but she's no longer with us so can't even fight her corner.

We only hear one side of the story.

Sarah


----------



## FM001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just tragic news and my condolences go out to Amy's family.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 24, 2011)

hotchop said:


> hmmmmm if you play with fire, you will get burnt.
> 
> sad for the family but she knew the risks and had all the money and the support in the world to get better and chose not to.... 99% of junkies dont have that option
> 
> Definately someone I didnt admire i sincerely hope that she doesnt become some super role model for youngsters



Sorry hotchop but I find your thread somewhat insensitive and not very constructive. Yet I appreciate that everyone has their views.

I work with drug users and the stigma around them is very unfair, they are the same as you and I, and are entitled to live their life how they chose. I feel being  branded as a junkie is wrong. 

Their lives are chaotic and whilst I do not collude or condone breaking the law, even the most level headed person can have addictions...caffeine, smoking, exercise! 

If anyone is to blame it is the media, they are the one who wrote and took pictures of her in her bad ways, those images are the bad influence on younger people, if the paperazzi didn't snap the pictures then the public wouldn't really know the lifestyle she led.

Its just a good job news of the world has folded or they probably would have hacked hers families phoneline!


----------



## am64 (Jul 24, 2011)

truely very sad.....this is the first song I ever heard of hers it came on a free tribute to damilola taylor cd ....she had an incredible talent and soul ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdGqcKbALkE

bless x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2011)

Whats happening in Oslo is true tragedy


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 24, 2011)

Steff said:


> Whats happening in Oslo is true tragedy


 
As you said in your opening post, Amy dieing is sad, as is the Oslo bombing and shootings, as has been commented on in the Oslo thread.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19486

Rob


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very tragic and a waste of talent, best summed up three years ago by Karen Heller (Philadelphia Inquirer):



> She's only 24 with six Grammy nods, crashing headfirst into success and despair, with a codependent husband in jail, exhibitionist parents with questionable judgement, and the paparazzi documenting her emotional and physical distress. Meanwhile, a haute designer Karl Lagerfeld appropriates her dishevelled style and eating issues to market to the elite while proclaiming her the new Bardot.


----------



## hotchop (Jul 24, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry hotchop but I find your thread somewhat insensitive and not very constructive. Yet I appreciate that everyone has their views.
> 
> I work with drug users and the stigma around them is very unfair, they are the same as you and I, and are entitled to live their life how they chose. I feel being  branded as a junkie is wrong.
> 
> ...




that my opinion and i shouldnt need to apologise for it.

I have no sympathy with anyone in that predicament.. there is always a choice and its certainly not the the same as excercising or caffeine or coffee.. these are all legal and hardly cause the same pain as drug addiction, which destroys families and communities.

I have close family experiences of this and I maintain my disgust that these parasites are not locked up for their own safety and the safety of those aorund them.

To be constructive would be to say something like, i loved her music.. I didnt and can only imagine the hurt and pain she caused her family

Ive said all i need to say on the matter.. its yesterdays chip paper now

ETA: My personal experiences include a family member stealing from the family home, my home being burgled by her, my personal possesions stolen and sold to pay for her next hit..credit being obtained illegally by her in my name so she could raise cash to score, her parents having to identify bodies in the morgue thinking that she had died,  I think this quantifies my experience enough to have a realistic living view on the matter.

Her wake up call was when social services took away her children and the whole family turned their backs on her until she got clean and now she has been clean for 10 years

Amazingly, she holds the same view as I do.... as a family, we have been there and lived through the pain so I find ur post insensitive and lacking in knowledge and judgement of what a junkie actually is.


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> As you said in your opening post, Amy dieing is sad, as is the Oslo bombing and shootings, as has been commented on in the Oslo thread.
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19486
> 
> Rob



Sad i refer to cause of her family not her

I was aware of the post on Norway


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jul 24, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> One of the few who I thought had any talent these days.
> 
> Sadly, she seemed to be very flawed with it (isn't that mostly the way?)



When Elvis died Colonel Parker, his manager, said ,
"Elvis is dead ? That's an excellent career move !"

And so it proved, in terms of sales.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

hotchop said:


> that my opinion and i shouldnt need to apologise for it.
> 
> I have no sympathy with anyone in that predicament.. there is always a choice and its certainly not the the same as excercising or caffeine or coffee.. these are all legal and hardly cause the same pain as drug addiction, which destroys families and communities.
> 
> ...



Tia's uncle, on her dad's side, died in the same way. Tia was only 6 months old and doesn't remember him.  He was in his late 30's, Alcolhol and Drugs took over his life, that's all he seemed to be interested in and causing fights with Tia's dad.  I really didn't like him but I did feel sadness for the family and Tia's dad when he died, but as for him, no.

Hundred's and thousands of people in the world have a hell of a life or something so awful that happens to them, but they don't all take to drugs or alcolhol. As for her childhood, it doesn't appear that she had a bad time, as I said before, she took the wrong path. 
 Nobody wants to bury their child, but we knew it would probably happen one day with Amy Whinehouse, and sadly it has. Sheena


----------



## ypauly (Jul 25, 2011)

hotchop said:


> Definately someone I didnt admire i sincerely hope that she doesnt become some super role model for youngsters



I think she is the perfect role model. If our children need to understand the dangers of drugs they need look no further than Amy.

You may have no sympathy and that I can understand to a point, but do think think that people that become dependant on substances want to have to steal?

It usually starts out as a bit of fun by people that know no better that need help not hatred. All youngsters have that immortal feeling, that feeling that things happen to others and not them.

 Sadly far too many people that try it are the ones that need that momentory escape from problems such as physical and mental abuse in the home that were most probably not thier fault. In the case of Amy I feel she had problems dealing with the pedalstall her parents put her on and all the expectations that came with it.


----------



## hotchop (Jul 25, 2011)

A couple of points really...

 a role model is someone to look up to.. this woman was someone I do not want my children looking up to as some sort of icon, someone to admire and aspire to be like and I have been open and honest with my boys about what our relative put us all through as a family and as a close knit community... That is what may stop them looking up to AW as a role model...

 I dont care wether this type of person "wants to steal". Its what a large majority of them do. The run of the mill drug addict ruin many many lives both directly and indirectly and I cannot see how any good can be seen in these people whilst they are dependent on a drug that is cheaper than a pack of lager and easily accessable by many. 

In my expericence, they become amazing liars, become seriously selfish, manipulative and devious and feel no shame in what they do and have no concept of the pain and suffering they inflict on others.

To seriously understand the issues and the behaviours, I really think that you need to have had personal experiences of the situation. and I have these experiences.

In AW's case, she was made famous by a track glorifying her addictions, effectively sticking up 2 fingers at her support network and whilst its easy to blame her management and her family and friends, she chose to follow that path, she was an adult with a mind of her own who made the choices that probably killed her.

Finally, I have forgiven my relative but I will never forget how she stole off us, lied to us, burgled our houses and put the whole family through years of pain and there is always that element of "will she do it again". 

she is such a good person now with a heart of gold and continues to pay the price of her addictions through her children( one of them recently married and the other has serious learning difficulties as a result of drug taking during pregnancy)

Im off my soapbox now.. but a quick thanks to those who have pmed me... all I wanted to do was shout out about the pain and perils x


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2011)

Whatever her troubles Amy does seem to have inspired love and had some really good friends if the tributes are to be believed. In my work I deal every day with addicts of one kind or another and few of them are that way because they want to be. I watch them struggle with their problems and lurch from one near disaster to another, totally unable to function in our world. It's our job to try and help them find ways to cope and build a healthier future. True, I only see the ones who are willing to at least try, there are many others out there we can't reach because they're just not ready. Amy wasn't ready and now it's too late.

Such desperation leads to desperate acts and wrecks families. As Hotchop has shown it can take a lifetime to rebuild from that. I know only too well, from bitter experience, what the cost can be. My father was an alcoholic who left a huge legacy of regret, bitterness and mistrust behind him. However much I loved him, and I did, I can never forget what he cost me. I'm fortunate, I suppose, in that I know how he ended up in such a mess. I know the reasons why he took to drink and have faced some of the same issues myself - I understand it from the inside. Maybe that's why I'm here, doing this job, trying to keep others from leaving that same legacy.

However you look at it, it's tragic. A young life wasted, and now lost. A legacy of grief and pain that cannot now be righted and a trail of broken lives. "Pity the poor sinner."


----------

